# Ground cover plants that grow on gravel?



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations? I've heard hairgrass needs finer substrate and glosso seems like a complete nightmare *frown


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tough call with gravel. Any carpet type plant will be a bear to get going in gravel. I would probably have to say that hair grass will be your best option. When you get them in the pots, remove them in small dime sized chunks and plant accordingly. Definately don't try to sperated the indvidual plants. Nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Java Moss grows on gravel. However, I've read that it loves running water and can clog your inlet. But, it is very hardy.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

What about substrate like eco complete or Flourite? They have a considerably smaller grain.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Those would be better.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good good. Trying to pool up money to really try my hand at some serious aquascaping and really, really.. really.. didn't want to have to go with sand to get a decent looking foreground


----------

